
Top Tech Acquisitions Of 2009 - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/18/top-tech-acquisitions-2009/
======
iamelgringo
What's interesting to me is that the acquisition market seems to be warming up
again. It doesn't surprise me. There's a lot of large companies that have
slashed payroll, cut costs, and now have a bunch of extra cash on hand. Those
companies need to start growing and expanding in new directions soon.

I think acquisitions are going to be happening more and more frequently for
startups. Parallel to that, with some high profile exits in the last few
months, I think that angel/VC money is going to start flowing more freely.

